# Updated to 21.10.1.v8-usm-12-d6f, Lux remote won't RF pair anymore.



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

New update, and the Lux won't RF pair anymore. The included Tivo remote, pairs perfectly.

Reset remote pairing on the Tivo. Reset remote with Tivo+TV Pwr, Thumbs down three times then Enter. Multiple power cycles of both the Tivo and remote. New batteries. No change. Orange indicator slow flashing.

Anyone else?


----------



## sanjay973 (Nov 30, 2013)

also when you fast forward or rewind, the screen is blank for a couple of seconds, the hdmi cec feature isnt working properly too, sometimes it states that channel isnt authorized when it is. SMH this is a messed up update.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

Pretty annoying not having RF remote connectivity. But this has me wondering. I put in an email support case on Friday, still haven't heard anything. Phone support is overseas, we all know that much, and Labor Day is an American holiday, so could this be indication maybe email support is not being outsourced?


----------



## sansom (Mar 14, 2010)

My Lux remote came unpaired for some strange reason and I could not get it to re-pair. Finally my solution was to global reset the remote. (hold down Tivo and TV power buttons. Thumbs down 3 times, enter). It then finally paired again.


----------



## ovittocs (Oct 7, 2019)

I had this problem with original remote when the early Sept. update happened. After 3 days of resets using every published method unsuccessfully, I submitted a support ticket. The response was to do everything I had already done, so I did, many, many, many, times.

Over the phone it took an hour to go through all of those steps AGAIN, and again, then they gave up and sent me a new remote. This worked immediately.

Now it's a month later, the EDGE was doing the same thing yesterday it did a month ago when it updated, screen was going black, then with the dark background, and after 20 seconds it would start responding again, but acted differently after that. This happened several times. Every time I pressed a button the red light would blink, weird. Then today I realized that the remote had unpaired! Just went through all the steps AGAIN, with no luck.

This has everything to do with with goofy behavior the box was exhibiting last night, just like a month ago. So while I'm confident that a new remote will pair, why can't I get the two remotes I have to unpair PROPERLY and the pair again? I'm about to reset the box which means I'll lose the saved recordings.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

My box updated to 21.10.1.v11-usm-12-d6f a couple days ago, and the Lux still isn't pairing. The factory remote is fine. I'm ordering another Lux to see if a new remote will work.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

This is a problem with the Edge and not the remote. When this occurs and my remote goes into IR mode, power cycling the Edge will fix the remote issues. Very weird bug, but very very frustrating.


----------



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

southerndoc said:


> This is a problem with the Edge and not the remote. When this occurs and my remote goes into IR mode, power cycling the Edge will fix the remote issues. Very weird bug, but very very frustrating.


Dude I've power cycled the thing countless times, makes no difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

philco782 said:


> Dude I've power cycled the thing countless times, makes no difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weird, it always resolves mine.


----------



## ovittocs (Oct 7, 2019)

I finally got the replacement remote for my EDGE to pair to RF mode.

TiVo Support had my do this several times and failed. They had me reset the remote while EDGE was powered on, then turn off the EDGE, take out remote batteries, wait a few minutes, reinstall batteries, then power up. This did NOT work. 

The following is what finally worked.
Unpair all remote controls in EDGE Settings.
Turn off EDGE by disconnecting power.
Do a Global Reset on the remote.
Take out batteries.
Wait a few minutes.
Reinstall batteries.
Restart EDGE.
The remote paired right away. This is the replacement remote.

The original remote still will not pair to RF mode, so there is something wrong with it so I'm glad I got the replacement only a few weeks before the warranty expired.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

ovittocs said:


> I finally got the replacement remote for my EDGE to pair to RF mode.
> 
> TiVo Support had my do this several times and failed. They had me reset the remote while EDGE was powered on, then turn off the EDGE, take out remote batteries, wait a few minutes, reinstall batteries, then power up. This did NOT work.
> 
> ...


Be prepared. It will strike again. I've suffered through this for a while. It's been persistent despite 3 different remotes. Rebooting the TiVo (use the remote control on my iOS app) fixes it for a few days to a few weeks.


----------

